# '32 N1 rear glass



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Ok ok, I'm sure no one has this, but why not ask huh.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Will the rear glass off a four door fit? Ive seen a number of wiperless ones. Would make your search easier if it does


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Front screens are different on 2door and 4door, not sure on the rear screens but would assume they differ as well.


----------

